

Canada's top privacy professionals are doing an iAMA tomorrow - cageek
https://privasectech.com/2015/04/canadian-privacy-iama/

======
usr12345
I've never heard of them. They must be good.

~~~
PeterWhittaker
Yeah, seems a bit slashvertisy. I expected to see Michael Geist or one or two
former information/privacy commissioners, e.g., Ann Cavoukian.

These are primarily consultants and lawyers whose day-to-day job is selling
privacy advice. Nothing wrong with that, of course, just something folks ought
to know.

